# Copy Protection



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

The YPrPb output is blocked. copyright protection is the message I am getting now trying to watch TV with the STB. Any help would be apprectiated


finally got the rear speakers to work. Great! Now however when I play xbox 360 it doesnt play in Dolby Digital. I switched to 5.1 on the receiver. 

With my TV. The audio and video still cutting out


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, lets see if we can fix this,

This is how you should be connected. You have two choices here. Go from your set to box through the receiver using HDMI does your set top box have HDMI out? if not then your next best choice is to go component through the receiver and send audio using an optical cable to the receiver.

Another option is to send video from the set top box to the TV directly and send the audio to the receiver first and then to the TV.
How do you have it hooked up now?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right now I am using switching. I have the STB hooked to receiver with and HDMI cable. One cable going to tv for my BluRay, x360, cable box. Now I get some better picture but the audio is going in and out. Seems like the receiver can't make up its mind about the audio. THe speakers keep flashing on the receiver. hmmmm


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

it really sounds like a bad HDMI cable. on your set top box/Xbox/BluRay player do you have the audio out set to bitstream?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

xbox is working perfectly. blu ray is bitstream. No idea how to change the cable box. The audio out is fixed to HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> No idea how to change the cable box. The audio out is fixed to HDMI.


you should have an on screen menu probably labeled settings on the remote. Look for the audio adjustment section and see what options you have in that list.


----------

